# Waxstock shopping list



## Tayla

I'm looking forward to another waxstock and will be my third year attending 

Just wondered what's on people's shopping list ? 

Or recommendations on things to look out for and try 

Cheers 

Aaron


----------



## Soul boy 68

I won't have a shopping list as such, I'll just buy what I fancy, the thought of it scares me. :lol:


----------



## funkydunk

I need wheel brushes, general detailing brushes, a shampoo and I would like a wax too. It will probably change and all depends on my budget i suppose. I cannot wait.


----------



## great gonzo

No list yet but I have a few wish lists. 

New wax-plant wax being launch. 
Some fusso wax 
Microfibres. 
C5. 
Detailing brushes. 
Wowo foam pad. 
Wowo wheel towel. 
DW wax. 
Stickers. 
Paper car matts. 
Detailing magazine. 
Dodo juice microfibre apron. 
A couple of pints. 


Gonz


----------



## chrisgreen

Hello everyone

Looks like I've come back just in the nick of time.

Shopping for Waxstock looks something like this:

Waxes (always, there's some gaps in the wax flight case that need filling in)
Wheel sealant
Wheel brushes
Plush cloths
Air freshener
Interior brushes
Interior cleaners

Anything else it's a case of winging it on the day.


----------



## AndyA4TDI

chrisgreen said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Looks like I've come back just in the nick of time.
> 
> Shopping for Waxstock looks something like this:
> 
> Waxes (always, there's some gaps in the wax flight case that need filling in)
> Wheel sealant
> Wheel brushes
> Plush cloths
> Air freshener
> Interior brushes
> Interior cleaners
> 
> Anything else it's a case of winging it on the day.


Welcome back Chris


----------



## dave-g

Alfieharley1 said:


> For me I am really after a Auto finesse fusion original


i wish i was going just for that alone :lol::lol:


----------



## great gonzo

You want me to pick you one up Dave?


Gonz.


----------



## Soul boy 68

chrisgreen said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Looks like I've come back just in the nick of time.
> 
> Shopping for Waxstock looks something like this:
> 
> Waxes (always, there's some gaps in the wax flight case that need filling in)
> Wheel sealant
> Wheel brushes
> Plush cloths
> Air freshener
> Interior brushes
> Interior cleaners
> 
> Anything else it's a case of winging it on the day.


Welcome back Chris :wave: where have you been?


----------



## Mikej857

I generally do mine the night before then when I get there it go's out the window and I end up picking up stuff I don't need
Last year I bought 2 bottles of shampoo when I got home I realised I already had 2 and I should have bought 2 bottles of snowfoam 

There's always that 1 wax that's released at waxstock that I always pick up (that I never use and end up selling at a lose a couple of months after😂)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tayla

Great wish lists so far

For me at the mo I've got 

Bouncers Bead juice
Autobrite detailing brush set
3" / 2" / 1" spot pads foam and wool etc

I went mad last year and I'm sure I'll be adding slot more to this list also

First year i went and headed straight to the auto finesse stand and grabbed a illusion originals but always sell quick though


----------



## Welshquattro1

I haven't managed to get to waxstock yet so would be happy just to go.lol. 

If I get to go this year my wish list is:
Obsession wax waxstock wax and I'd get to meet the man himself
Waxplanets new wax
And probably a few other waxes
And maybe a shinemate EP803 polisher


----------



## chrisgreen

AndyA4TDI said:


> Welcome back Chris





Soul boy 68 said:


> Welcome back Chris :wave: where have you been?


Thanks chaps. Combo of life, work and a small bout of illness sidelined me for a fair few months, but back and fighting fit (and glad to be back in the detailing habit again - have missed it).

Couple of shopping list additions
Bouncer's Bead Juice (shame I missed the launch of this stuff as it sounds great)
Bouncer's Vanilla Ice (finally run out)
Grit guard washboards (bought one last year, found I used it quite a lot, so going to put them in all my buckets


----------



## Tayla

Same as you Chris i bought 2 of the washboards from the autogeek stand and always use them now


----------



## Pittsy

No shopping list as such, will get a ltd edition wax of some description but thats about all I have planned :thumb:


----------



## 350Chris

I am still waiting for my permission slip to be signed - but my aim is not to buy anything between now and then so that I can just fill the gaps....having said that, I would plan to get;

The new Wax PLanet wax
Dodo juice ferrous dueller
Dodo juice clay lube
Dodo Juice born to be mild shampoo
Some gloves
Some brushes (interior and exterior)
Angelwax H2Go
Possibly a rotary if there are any REALLY good deals (although I have no room for it)
Koch Chemie Green star


Hmmm....more than I thought when I look at that, and that is just off the top of my head!


----------



## AMDetails

The things I love about Waxstock are most of the suppliers have demo products, Have demonstrations of the product in use or you can play with the machines there and then on a panel.

So take plenty £$£ or a big CC ha ha


----------



## Pittsy

AMDetails said:


> So take plenty £ or a big CC ha ha


I have already been told to leav the Credit Card at home :lol:


----------



## chrisgreen

Pittsy said:


> I have already been told to leav the Credit Card at home :lol:


Don't remind me. My first Waxstock I was in serious danger of maxing out my card.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## littlejack

Need loads. So plenty of money needed.


----------



## vick

Hmmm So far -

A range of soft99 waxes ( kiwami/ waterblock/ fusso
Powermaxed tsunami wax and a few other products from them
Zaino z8 
Chemical guys, mainly shampoos and stripper scent!
Dr leather wipes 

I'm sure I'll end up with a load more goodies when I get there though


----------



## detailR

Waxstock is the weekend before our wedding so I imagine I'll be able to buy a coffee :lol:


----------



## Chris Donaldson

I'm in two minds as to if I should go or not for fear of overspending. I could quite easily walk away with a DA and a few new waxes, cloths and whatever else I fancy trying.


----------



## great gonzo

Chris Donaldson said:


> I'm in two minds as to if I should go or not for fear of overspending. I could quite easily walk away with a DA and a few new waxes, cloths and whatever else I fancy trying.


You only live once, if you enjoy buying kit and detailing it's a no brainer. DO IT.

Gonz.


----------



## Kraj23

This will be my first time going to Waxstock, fortunatly the Ricoh arena is only 10 min away from me.

Is there much is terms of discounts on offer? Is it worth holding out on an internet order to pick up stuff cheap at waxstock or is it hit and miss?


----------



## Jue

Kraj23 said:


> This will be my first time going to Waxstock, fortunatly the Ricoh arena is only 10 min away from me.
> 
> Is there much is terms of discounts on offer? Is it worth holding out on an internet order to pick up stuff cheap at waxstock or is it hit and miss?


Am hoping so, my first trip too :car:


----------



## NMH

Anyone bought a flex rotary last year? If so, how much were they on sale for? Cheers


----------



## BertyTHeGreat

Kraj23 said:


> This will be my first time going to Waxstock, fortunatly the Ricoh arena is only 10 min away from me.
> 
> Is there much is terms of discounts on offer? Is it worth holding out on an internet order to pick up stuff cheap at waxstock or is it hit and miss?


I'm hoping there are some good deals as this is my first time. I also only live around 10 mins away so I thought it's well worth the trip and a day out


----------



## JMorty

The 2.5 of us will be there.

Probably going to be grabbing a 5L Bead Juice and who knows what else!


----------



## LewisChadwick7

at the moment my list looks like this....

ODK entourage 
ODK cabin
Bouncers D&D
Bouncers onesie 
Bouncers slick mick???
DW URL sticker
DW wax


i'm sure there's something missing i just need to find out what it is


----------



## Jue

LewisChadwick7 said:


> at the moment my list looks like this....
> 
> ODK entourage
> ODK cabin
> Bouncers D&D
> Bouncers onesie
> Bouncers slick mick???
> DW URL sticker
> DW wax
> 
> i'm sure there's something missing i just need to find out what it is


You will know what it is when you see it there


----------



## Kam09

Kraj23 said:


> This will be my first time going to Waxstock, fortunatly the Ricoh arena is only 10 min away from me.
> 
> Is there much is terms of discounts on offer? Is it worth holding out on an internet order to pick up stuff cheap at waxstock or is it hit and miss?


You will defo save money on whatever you buy.. I attended last year and bought over £200 worth of goods so was able to save quite a bit as most stands have good discounted rates and you save on postage.. gutted I can't attend this year


----------



## Kam09

And it looks like this year will be even better than last year after seeing the likes of in2detailing n infinity wax etc having stands this year..


----------



## Pahm

First time going and been looking forward to it for months, set aside a fair amount

So far managed to think of these bits with a few days to go 

3" polisher 
Pads
Menzerna 400 (250Ml) (1L)
Creeper stool 
C4 
C2v3 1L 
Infinity Detailer Ceramic QD
AF EDGLESS & waffles
Angelwax H2Go 250ml 
Brushes 
Apron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67

I'm after popping my Gtechniq cherry but only with their Panel Wipe and L1 Leather Protector. Had them in and out of various baskets but always loathe postage charges. 
Other than these, maybe some form of rinse aid, Zaino Z8 and random buys but mainly to enjoy my first Waxstock and meeting fellow members on the day.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lew_man

first time me and my bro are going. see what it's like first, but am thinking i will end up spending alot.

fusso (see how good im hearing it is)
some car shampoo (been using meguiars wash & wax - can't fault it, but think wanna try summit else)
another wash bucket with 2 grit guards (after watching useful vid about using 2 grit guards in one)

like try find something to clean with and use under wheel arches.


----------



## Jonnybbad

I have a small list for this year as I've only decided this week that I'm going this year so haven't saved the vast wad of cash like last year to spend 

Obsession Waxstock wax
ODK waxstock wax
ODK pro cleanse if it's the new blend
DW waxstock wax of coarse
maybe a new drying towel my af one is getting old now

other than that will be whatever I see on the day


----------



## LewisChadwick7

LewisChadwick7 said:


> at the moment my list looks like this....
> 
> ODK entourage
> ODK cabin
> Bouncers D&D
> Bouncers onesie
> Bouncers slick mick???
> DW URL sticker
> DW wax
> 
> i'm sure there's something missing i just need to find out what it is


well that list lasted long :lol:

now revised it to...

ODK entourage
ODK cabin
Bouncers D&D
Bouncers onesie
Bouncers slick mick???
DW URL sticker
DW wax 
AW H2GO???
AG bug off
AG trade shampoo
AG trade TFR???
PM TFR???
Gyeon tire


----------



## Sim

LewisChadwick7 said:


> well that list lasted long :lol:
> 
> now revised it to...
> 
> ODK entourage
> ODK cabin
> Bouncers D&D
> Bouncers onesie
> Bouncers slick mick???
> DW URL sticker
> DW wax
> AW H2GO???
> AG bug off
> AG trade shampoo
> AG trade TFR???
> PM TFR???
> Gyeon tire
> *magic tree air fresheners*


I don't think AG are there this year?

I've added something else to your list you might need though :lol:


----------



## dazzyb

lew_man said:


> first time me and my bro are going. see what it's like first, but am thinking i will end up spending alot.
> 
> fusso (see how good im hearing it is)
> some car shampoo (been using meguiars wash & wax - can't fault it, but think wanna try summit else)
> another wash bucket with 2 grit guards (after watching useful vid about using 2 grit guards in one)
> 
> like try find something to clean with and use under wheel arches.


ODK jet is a great shampoo

I plan on grabbing some grit guards as well as
Odk everglow and the odk waxstock wax

Need some applicators and dying towels too

Plus everything else that catches my eye


----------

